# IV Lidocaine treatment for Fibromyalgia: pilot study



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list.


> quote:BRIGHTON, UK (Reuters Health) Apr 25 - Patients with fibromyalgia who havenot responded to standard treatments may benefit from an intravenousinfusion of the anaesthetic lignocaine (lidocaine), according to results ofa pilot study presented here at the British Society for Rheumatologymeeting on Wednesday.Read the article at http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?id=3578


From the immune support article:


> quote:"This is a pilot study on a relatively risky therapy, and our conclusions are rather cautious," Dr. Raphael, a consultant in pain relief, told Reuters Health. "We don't know whether it is the pharmacological agent, or whether it is a psychological or physical thing. But we think there may be something going on, and we think these results merit us continuing with prospective randomised controlled trials," he said. http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?id=3578


----------

